# How much TV do you watch?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

With Poll.

Just a curious question. In college, with no TV, I topped with an average few minutes a month, or an hour a week if I watched TV off campus with some people. :lol: And now in the summer, I'm so disconnected from TV that I only watch Masterpiece Theatre, which is 1.5-2 hours a week. Besides watching a movie on TV now and then, that's my stats.

Side question: what do you do instead of watching TV? For me, internet/listening to music 6-8 hours a day.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Alternates between nothing at all and 1-2 hours.  

Practise, school work, read, internet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Doctor Who is only 45 minutes a week.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

TC here is just like many TV shows, so I come here to watch TV.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> TC here is just like many TV shows, so I come here to watch TV.


Then would you agree that Couchie is a Dalek and I am Captain Jack Harkness and Sid James is the Doctor?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Very little these days 1-3 hours a week....occasionally my husband and will watch Big Bang Theory or a movie. After my son goes to sleep, I usually just listen to music on my iPad, or he and I will sit down together. During the hockey season it's another story, I am a big fan of ice hockey (Detroit Red Wings), so I always have the games on, even if it's not "focused" watching.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Television is just 'chewing gum for the eyeballs' for me ... I have a few shows that I like, for instance the BBC Comedy shows like Keeping Up Appearances, Waiting for God, and As Time Goes By, that show here on Saturday evenings on PBS. 

We have Netflix and do watch movies from time to time - my wife loves to read books, and I like to listen to classical music - we do both in the same room, me with headphones though . 

Kh


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Then would you agree that Couchie is a Dalek and I am Captain Jack Harkness and Sid James is the Doctor?


Ha! Yeah, Sid keeps regenerating, and you can't die.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've pretty much lost all interest in television. American TV is dreadful. My girlfriend has Dish Network satellite TV. The remote control seems to be programmed to skip over the few independent news channels in this country.

I called and demanded that they deprogram the remote to scan all channels. They complied, but it only lasted for a short while.
I'd never pay for this garbage.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup, I don't see cable television as something I'd care to have. If I want to watch something, I can typically do so on my computer.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Depends at the time of the year. Right now, not much going for me. 1-2 hours. Breaking Bad Premiere of Season 5 was awesome though.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

About 1 - 2 hours, while simultaneously on internet.

Comedy Central "News" (some Jon Stewart and some Stephen Colbert)
Some of the Big Bang Theory
Some of the Baseball highlights

I gave up searching free classical programs on TV.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

internet tv about 5. which is 1 hour of news a day.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

None at all. All we seem to have here is Masterchef Botswana episode 120582649506. 

But i watch a lot of opera on DVD and the internet. And knit and sew while listening to music.

On the other hand if I lived in Europe and had access to Mezzo or Arte I reckon I might watch some


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm too busy wasting my life online for television.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Who needs television that broadcasts news on corrupt governemt when they can join corrupt websites and expierience it for themselves?


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Almost none at all, except to watch DVDs (cinematic or operatic), which is a rare occurence when it's not university break.

I agree, mamascarlatti! Would've watched much more TV if I had access to classical music/opera channels.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Almost none. 
I usually get a glimpse at what my family's is watching when I'm making a sandwich in the kitchen, but apart from that and maybe other very rare occasions (an evening where some friends watch some sports) none at all. I guess it might add up to 30min a day.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Almost none. Some weeks I don't even turn on the TV, same goes for my wife. The ONLY reason we have cable TV is for our son so he can talk about TV shows with his friends.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

opus55 said:


> Almost none. Some weeks I don't even turn on the TV, same goes for my wife. The ONLY reason we have cable TV is for our son so he can talk about TV shows with his friends.


Otherwise he'd be talking about things that he looks up on the internet.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

BBC 2's Newsnight is one of the few quality-guaranteed TV programs in Europe. For the rest TV often is being used in silent wallpapermode: nice nature ('Coast' for example), nice colours, nice vistas. In the past the _Tour de France_ offered lots of amazing helicopterviews, but this year we did not get the taste (too many scandals, I'm afraid). I wonder how long the Olympic Games will be able to keep our attention....


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted less than 1 or none at all as I haven't watch television since a month or two ago. However if there is a documentary/opera etc on then perhaps I'd watch that even if it was over an hour which it would likely be. Thanks for posting *Huilunsoittaja* interesting to see X number of people share my viewing habits.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> I voted less than 1 or none at all as I haven't watch television since a month or two ago. However if there is a documentary/opera etc on then perhaps I'd watch that even if it was over an hour which it would likely be. Thanks for posting *Huilunsoittaja* interesting to see X number of people share my viewing habits.


Besides *X*, you can also see *who*.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Besides *X*, you can also see *who*.


I know but thank you for taking the time to reply.  I didn't want to put a number a I'm sure it will change.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> None at all. All we seem to have here is Masterchef Botswana episode 120582649506.
> 
> But i watch a lot of opera on DVD and the internet. And knit and sew while listening to music.
> 
> On the other hand if I lived in Europe and had access to Mezzo or Arte I reckon I might watch some


I know how you feel. All they seem to have on TV these days are cooking shows. How boring is that???


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Rarely watch TV ... and when I get to watch something, prefer classical movies on DVD.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have never owned a television and never will.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I watch over 20 hours per week of scientific, historical, political, and economic documentaries on commercial free public broadcasting and VOD. 

You lazy, uninformed people who don't watch TV should be ashamed.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

^
This is actually pretty cool if you have access to this kind of thing. I guess in North America and other more broadcasting "developed" countries you can find some gems, but where I live the best is either Discovery Channel, with maybe one good show a day among all that reality crap, and National Geographic which also rarely shows something of interest. 

I remember having Mezzo a while ago, but one day it just disappeared.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've lived without a television since I moved out of home to go to boarding school, and ever since. 0 hours for years on end, unless there is an unavoidable intake while out in some commercial establishment or visiting someones home.

The least amount of even 'good T.V.' robs you of creative energies, like a narcotic turns off your brain. The same goes for watching, for the most part, even a few movies.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Will be watching a ton of tv once the Olympics start. No doubt about that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie watches more than 20 hours a week. I didn't know there was a Wagner channel in Canada. But then again there's a lot about Canada that I don't know.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

The only time I watch TV is for the news (which is usually badly covered) or for the occasional Judge Judy. I'm very impatient and most television isn't watching for all of the commercials in between the show.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Lots, because I'm trying to catch up with some highly recommended TV series from the past and documentaries, including several about music.


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

I do not watch television, it's really ugly.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I watched the Olympic opening ceremony earlier. That's enough TV (and mental scarring) for a lifetime.


----------



## SnowMaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

Me too. The Olympics now and overall news while eating lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I watched the Olympic opening ceremony earlier. That's enough TV (and mental scarring) for a lifetime.


Yes, 4.5 hours of TV for that was probably the longest stretch I've done since watching the Super Bowl in February (?), even if watching movies.

But, excluding that and anything I watch of the Olympics in the next days, tonight's the night were I do my weekly dutiful 1.5 hours for the summer: Masterpiece Mystery with Inspector Lewis!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you like *Inspector Morse* *Huil*?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Do you like *Inspector Morse* *Huil*?


I've not seen almost any of the Inspector Morse series, but I've heard it was extremely popular. I've seen part of one episode. I really like the sequel series though, and know it better. Now it's Inspector Lewis and associate Hathaway, who looks like Prokofiev.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

In the past two years, I may have watched a total of three or four hours of television.

I find most programs tedious and over-dramatized. =\


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Novelette said:


> In the past two years, I may have watched a total of three or four hours of television.


I sincerely hope you are not paying for cable or satellite service because it would be a tremendous waste of money. By the way, the new color televisions are quite amazing.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't watch it at all, except when I am visiting at somebody else's house. With DVDs and internet you can watch pretty much anything you want and obtain any sort of information, so why limit yourself to watching and learning only what the government wants you to (all TV here is state-owned) plus being bombarded with advertisement in the process?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> I sincerely hope you are not paying for cable or satellite service because it would be a tremendous waste of money. By the way, the new color televisions are quite amazing.


I do not pay for service, it would indeed be a tremendous waste. =\


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Novelette said:


> I do not pay for service, it would indeed be a tremendous waste. =\





SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't watch it at all, except when I am visiting at somebody else's house. With DVDs and internet you can watch pretty much anything you want and obtain any sort of information, so why limit yourself to watching and learning only what the government wants you to (all TV here is state-owned) plus being bombarded with advertisement in the process?


I discontinued my cable tv service a couple of weeks ago. I got tired of paying for 200 or more channels when I only watched four or five of them. I kept the internet service and can see nearly all the shows I want to on Hulu Plus and internet sites. There is only one show that I like but cannot see now and that is "Person Of Interest" on cbs. I'm in the process of erecting a tv antenna with the hopes of viewing the show in that manner.


----------

